# Como se hace un seno o coseno para pic



## EVA (Nov 17, 2008)

Necesito programar un seno y un coseno en PIC y resulta que no tengo ni idea. Porque si lo hago con el polinomio de Taylor esto no me da lo mismo. Hay otra manera?

Necesito ayuda porfavor! gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 17, 2008)

Primero tenes que decidir cuantos bits necesitas a la salida y cuantos va a tener el argumento. En base a eso se elige el metodo.
Por lo general, en microcontroladores una tabla de lookup es suficiente.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 17, 2008)

hay funciones en una librería de c de ccs que podes programar directamente las funciones que queres , si queres despues te las paso


----------



## minssss (Jun 25, 2010)

hola estoy realizando una calculadora y necesito realizar la operacion sen cos y tan pero no obtengo resultados coherentes, estoy usando microcode (picbasic) necesito ayuda estare agradecido


----------



## qui_que_87 (Jun 25, 2010)

realize una calculadora con las funciones basicas, le agregue la funcion seno y potencias al cuadrado y al cubo.

El programa lo hize en mikroC PRO 3.2 2009 con el pic18f4520 agrego la simulacion en proteus 7.5 y el codigo.

la calculadora funciona de la siguiente manera:

1.- Capturan el dato 1.
2.- presionan la operacion q vayan a realizar para capturar el dato 2, en caso de ser x^2, x^3 o sin(), ya no deberan presionar el boton =.

Aqui les dejo tambien una imagen de la simulacion, dejen mensajes si necesita alguna modificacion.


----------



## minssss (Jun 30, 2010)

estoy usando picbasic  para calcular seno y coseno  tengo entendido que de                        

0 a 255 = 0 a 360 
-1 a 1 = -127 a 127 

no se que tipo de operaciones debo hacer, hablan de un complemento que no entiendo

estare agadecido


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola min555

Creo que debes dar una repasada a tus apuntes de trigonometría.
Échale un vistazo a este enlace.
http://www.disfrutalasmatematicas.com/seno-coseno-tangente.html 
Espero te ayude

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: y hay más, solo pregúntale a weekipedia.com


----------



## minssss (Jun 30, 2010)

que respuesta tan incoherente... alguna otra ayuda referente a programacion


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

> Creo que debes dar una repasada a tus apuntes de trigonometría.





> que respuesta tan incoherente


 
que es lo incoherente de sen y cos en trigonometria ... son matemáticas....
programación matemáticas....

si sabes que es seno y coseno????


----------



## minssss (Jun 30, 2010)

si se esta hablando de programacion porque responder sin sentido? para eso no respondas nada, alguna vez has visto las operaciones que realiza picbasic para determinar el seno de un angulo ??? revisa y luego respondes por favor si no sabes ahorrate ese tiempo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

> estoy usando picbasic para calcular seno y coseno tengo entendido que de
> 
> 0 a 255 = 0 a 360
> -1 a 1 = -127 a 127
> ...



Perdon... ya entendi a que te refieres.... ya se como....

Te doy un consejo de compañero..... cuando alguien se interese en tu problema... deberias ser mas cortez... en esta comunidad tratamos de ser lo mas amigable posible... 

Saludos....


----------



## minssss (Jul 1, 2010)

entiendo lo de la cortesia pero me parecio un insulto tal respuesta porque por algo estudio ingenieria por eso es el mal humor, si fuera asi ya lo habria hecho, gracias


----------



## luis_e (Jul 5, 2010)

En picbasic, las funciones seno y coseno devuelven en un byte el resultado, por lo que tenes un valor de -127 a 127, que equivalen a de -1 a 1. Y el valor de entrada es un byte, por lo tanto el rango es de 0 a 255, y equivale a los angulos de 0 a 360º.

0-360 ->> 0-255, valor de entrada
-1 a 1 ->> -127 a 127, valor de salida

Esto es porque estan hechas para numeros enteros.

En picbasic se usa una tabla para calcular las funciones trigonometricas, para ahorrar velocidad.

La verdad  no sabria decirte como calcular estas funciones por algun metodo matematico, porque esta fuera de mi conocimiento.

Las funciones estas no te serviran para una calculadora.

En lenguaje c, estas funciones estan implementadas para numeros en coma flotante... Talvez te convenga cambiar de lenguaje...


----------



## hellsing8989 (Ago 8, 2010)

qui_que_87 dijo:


> realize una calculadora con las funciones basicas, le agregue la funcion seno y potencias al cuadrado y al cubo.
> 
> El programa lo hize en mikroC PRO 3.2 2009 con el pic18f4520 agrego la simulacion en proteus 7.5 y el codigo.
> 
> ...




oye amigo esto lo puedo montar fisicamente?? osea tienes los codigos de asambler y las piezas que se necesitan? tengo un proyecto final y la verdad estoy perdido con eso de los codigos y las piezas


----------



## qui_que_87 (Ago 9, 2010)

Claro que se puede montar fisicamente, ya lo eh probado el pic tiene un oscilador integrado que ya se activa en la programacion, el codigo esta en mikroC, esta en el archivo .rar.


----------



## hellsing8989 (Ago 9, 2010)

qui_que_87 dijo:


> Claro que se puede montar fisicamente, ya lo eh probado el pic tiene un oscilador integrado que ya se activa en la programacion, el codigo esta en mikroC, esta en el archivo .rar.




ahh una cosa mas...a*-*ver si no me equivoco..cuando inserte la pic en la plataforma de programacion...el codigo *QUE* usare sera el archivo que esta en hex?


muchisimas gracias qui-que_87


----------



## qui_que_87 (Ago 9, 2010)

Asi es el archivo .hex es el que se carga al PIC.


----------

